# Our first litter of NFC kittens



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

My first attempt at trying to get them all to sit in the same place for a family photo .... i got 5 out of 7 which i don't think was bad for a first attempt 










a few randoms

They have a better bedroom than i did when i was a kid - spoilt is not the word for these wee guys !!










Sleeping beauties
Crimson Truffle









Indiana









Dylan and Kato









Peek a Boo Smarty Pants









All together









Thanks for looking


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww bootiful kitties.

Loving the one of crimson truffle laying on her back..so sweet


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

I hope there are six in the first pic, either that or you have a kitten with 3 ears :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Pixel said:


> Gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> I hope there are six in the first pic, either that or you have a kitten with 3 ears :smilewinkgrin:


There is 6 but you are the only person who has noticed him sat in the back ground


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I want more wegies......  They are all gorgeous especially Crimson truffle and Indiana and the torti and white [can't see a separate pic of her?] but then I think red/red silver/cream are my fav colours. Which one is peek a boo?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

*must stop looking at cute kitten pics*

Congratulations


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful bundle of gorgeous kittens :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: They are adorable :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww they are adorable, i want one.....,:001_tt1:_


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that first photo is GORGEOUS!! :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i didnt know that u were breeding nfcs lovely babies how old are they?


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Cazzer said:


> I want more wegies......  They are all gorgeous especially Crimson truffle and Indiana and the torti and white [can't see a separate pic of her?] but then I think red/red silver/cream are my fav colours. Which one is peek a boo?


Thank you

Peek a Boo Is Smarty Pants


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> i didnt know that u were breeding nfcs lovely babies how old are they?


Hi Jenny

The kittens are now 7 weeks old

My mum is the lady in question who has started to breed out cats obtaining the Affix : Zivannaz

She has fallen madly in love with the breed and enjoys showing them under the FiFE with most of our cats now being Champions or Premiers.

We aim to keep one of the kittens above as our first show neuter under our affix with the possibility of that being raised to two as i have fallen in love with Kato and i am not sure i will want her to go !


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

their gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you all for all your kind comments, we are so proud of them all


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

oooooohhhh my such beautiful furbabies i want them all,

I love reds,


----------



## DizzyKitty (Sep 13, 2011)

OMG they are adorable!!! Well done on getting them all together and still for such a lovely photo :001_tt1:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, im speechless, utterly adorable, all of them,
michelle x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what sort of weight were they at birth and 2 weeks old?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> The kittens are now 7 weeks old
> 
> ...


i recognise that prefix i'm on her facebook lol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

They are really lovely babies,your Mum should be very pleased with them, I love their kitten pen, absolutely no chance of them getting bored in there.

Keep the pics coming, they are a credit to you, I still have not managed to get one pic of them altogether,its extremely tough.

Izzie


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> what sort of weight were they at birth and 2 weeks old?


Hi Jenny

They ranged from 95g and went up to 115g with only 2 being under 100g on day one and at two weeks of age the heaviest kitten was 293g with the smallest being 203g


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> i recognise that prefix i'm on her facebook lol


 its a small world


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Than kyou all for your kind comments, they are a whole bunch of cuteness and if we are not careful we can find ourselves in the kitten room for hours with them


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> They are really lovely babies,your Mum should be very pleased with them, I love their kitten pen, absolutely no chance of them getting bored in there.
> 
> ...


Hi Izzie

I never thought getting some pics of the kittens would be so hard but it really is LOL

I am going to attempt another family photo soon but try and get all 7 of them although i may have to inlist in my mums help this time

Julie


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> Than kyou all for your kind comments, they are a whole bunch of cuteness and if we are not careful we can find ourselves in the kitten room for hours with them


can be real timewasters cant they?


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> can be real timewasters cant they?


I would call it time well spent 
They are just so adorable


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Im not really a cat fan but Crimson Truffle is Gorgious!!!!!!!!!!:001_tt1::001_wub:


----------

